# Penny Market value?



## StockyBailx (10 June 2006)

-Bit of a sensitive market at the moment, anybody know what the best Penny Market Values are at the moment?

--Every Penny spent is a penny earnt--


----------



## StockyBailx (19 October 2006)

StockyBailx said:
			
		

> -Bit of a sensitive market at the moment, anybody know what the best Penny Market Values are at the moment?
> 
> --Every Penny spent is a penny earnt--




I think penny trading is the most exuberant and rewarding piece of trading there is. I discoved the true meaning of trading, the ASX All Ordinary Smalls (0.01-2.0) or as most common people like to call it the Penny Market. At the end of the last fiamcal year in July. It was very oxcilarating exsperance, racking in the Profits $. A form of trading I wouldn't give uo for quids.

_July;_ I was running 4 trades, they have made a honest, 143.14% profit, holding 75% winning trades still today. $57.982.49 buffer for that month and still holding 3 trades. 

August; Not so good when your running around in between jobs. Can't seem to find enough time. It was all good in the long run considering, that was when the market started to shake up and diverse for a month or so. So who was I to blame. Knowing I could of done better. This month sour me make a modest, 50% trade win gaining a 98.18% profit, to total a $19.933.50 winning margian.

September; I didn't make any knew trades, things went quiet for me, but who was to argue considering, I was still holding 5 trades, those five trades still holding and going strong, gave a discriminated 100% profit intact, gaining 49.10% profit. And a few more books were concurred. 

October; The month that was and still is, for me. By this time I've racked in alot of interest and profit alike, I'd broke the laws of physics all most 6 times. So I've got heaps more money to play with, full of convidance and beans.
I was as happy as larry, I through a few lines the marhet was turning, I sat back knowing I was fully baited up and ready to hook in! 

Then what do ya know I was bringing them in by the dozens, and the stocks wern't do'ing to bad either. I've had to throw a few of the smaller ones back, but kept a modest bunch. I had bagged 17 by 1he 15th, and a extra 10 since then. Thats 23 trades, sitting on a 13.86% gain in profit showing 73.91% in profitable trade. Over this month I stand to making a $32.373,57 Increase to my porfolio, as it stands to rise. 

I think I've really got the hang of it, and I still think its the best type of trading around.


----------



## Fab (22 October 2006)

I am interested in this market space too. I hold AUZ and RBY .


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am interested in this market space too. I hold AUZ and RBY .



 i'm hopping to double, my $36.569 on stand buy, after the $4.000 raise on friday, like being in with the young, old, and the ugle. I'm more then happy doing buisness this way.:


----------



## StockyBailx (22 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> I am interested in this market space too. I hold AUZ and RBY .




Then why don't you hold APG without APG you must have your equity's to use that space. RBY certianly good legal tender, don't need your Licence? You will need a breath of hope to succeed.


----------



## Fab (23 October 2006)

Hi,

Why are you writing that ?

RBY certianly good legal tender, don't need your Licence? You will need a breath of hope to succeed.

Cheers


----------



## pods (23 October 2006)

This is all i do.

I got on to SRA the day before they climbed 50%. I've held since, but i feel they'll make back those losses.

I've also got ASV and awaiting a very important announcement concerning merger/buy out of the Advanced Group of Companies.

Further more i've got JUM recently and i've held  NLS for quite some time. Lost over 50% of my money on that one :/

I like this market. Its exciting and I dont feel I have enough money to make big impacts on other stocks. Although, AAX is proving me wrong :/.

BTW - I prefer the 0.0-.10 price!  Cheers!


----------



## StockyBailx (23 October 2006)

Fab said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Why are you writing that ?
> 
> ...




I might of got a little carried away by saying that, but it what means is RBY is lossing its main Average as support, and you would be lucky to keep your head above water if you were to invest. But it is free game.


----------



## Out Too Soon (23 October 2006)

Thanks for being so open Stocky, I hadn't considered the real pennies before thinking anything under 5c must be lined up for the executioner (bankruptcy), although I still have some ASV  they were a loser for me.


----------



## pods (24 October 2006)

Out Too Soon said:
			
		

> Thanks for being so open Stocky, I hadn't considered the real pennies before thinking anything under 5c must be lined up for the executioner (bankruptcy), although I still have some ASV  they were a loser for me.




I've still got these.

SRA are holding around the 4c mark.

JUM are building some buying power atm. Hoping that it can break 3c and settle before first quater figures are released.


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 October 2006)

Are Penny stocks more volatile?  
I like volatility  
NMS 680% volatility


----------



## Fab (30 October 2006)

RBY is volatile


----------



## djones (30 October 2006)

Whats the best way to find penny stocks on the ASX?

Is there a site that you can sort all stocks by price and then just go from 0.01cents up until your limit looking at companies?


----------



## CanOz (30 October 2006)

Check the stock scanner at yahoo!

http://screener.finance.yahoo.com/newscreener.html


----------



## Fab (30 October 2006)

Have a look at the stock tipping competition they are plenty of penny stocks there


----------



## pods (30 October 2006)

djones said:
			
		

> Whats the best way to find penny stocks on the ASX?
> 
> Is there a site that you can sort all stocks by price and then just go from 0.01cents up until your limit looking at companies?




A while ago i wanted some retail stocks to invest in. Obviously i also wanted the penny stocks. I went to asx, somehow pulled up the industry i was looking for and it gave me every ASX listed company in that industry. I just went through each page  - I'm just about to take a look at this stock scanner people are talking about!


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 November 2006)

Incredible Charts has some free software you can download off the net, the 2nd toolbar button lets yu scan for whatever inc. all stocks maximum 5c on ASX . The charts bit can come in handy too, very easy to use.
I often scan for high volatility.


----------



## chops_a_must (8 November 2006)

**** that hurt my head to read. I'm launching a company, involving correcting people's grammar. 2 cents a share, anyone in?


----------



## The Mint Man (8 November 2006)

djones said:
			
		

> Whats the best way to find penny stocks on the ASX?
> 
> Is there a site that you can sort all stocks by price and then just go from 0.01cents up until your limit looking at companies?



good question... often wondered the same, stuff looking for them amoung the rest.
Going to check the site CanOz provided now

cheers


----------



## drfuzzy (5 July 2010)

chops_a_must said:


> **** that hurt my head to read. I'm launching a company, involving correcting people's grammar. 2 cents a share, anyone in?




Gosh you'd make an absolute fortune.  I'd make a few cents correcting your punctuation and capitalization.  Few people seem to type full sentences in forums.


----------



## Julia (5 July 2010)

drfuzzy said:


> Gosh you'd make an absolute fortune.  I'd make a few cents correcting your punctuation and capitalization.  Few people seem to type full sentences in forums.



You might enjoy reading this thread:
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8241&highlight=spelling


----------



## Bushman (5 July 2010)

Fab said:


> I am interested in this market space too. I hold AUZ and RBY .




Couple of cracking companies these - one is now worth 0.1cps and the other delisted.


----------

